# Choosing a New board + Boot setup



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi I own a burton custom x 156 2008 model and as expected it was a tough board for me to ride at first but it cuts the snow real well. 
i only weigh around 60kg and i was thinking of getting maybe a 152-154 at most for my next board. What im looking for is an all mountain board mainly cruising down and yet a bit more flex than the custom series. 
I have read reviews about rome anthems and agent and it seems rome agent is the so called all mountain board everyones talking about.

Im also looking for a new pair of boots because I get heel lifting. I guess the only way i can find out is if i actually go to a store to try them on but im sure there are people out here that can recommend me some awesome boots. 

the price range doesnt matter but for me i seek to find the right set.

currently i have a custom x 156 and a 2008 c60 burton bindings on it. the c60 bindings are awesome and feel as if theyre not even there which is great. its just the boots i have create an unpleasant heel lift when i churn to toe side which is really really gay going down a steep hill because its my toes doing most of the work unless im carving at a much faster speed. (or maybe it just goes numb after a while.. i dont know haha)

Cheers!


----------

